# pedestal sink drain stopper not working



## gernith (Apr 17, 2008)

The drain plug/stopper is not opening and closing when the plunger handle is pushed down or pulled up. The plunger handle (for lack of a better name) runs thru the sink and operates a lever on the back of the sink. That part seems to work.

Looking down the drain, I see no moving parts when I operate either the "plunger handle", or when I move the lever on the back of the sink. I don't know how these part normally operate down in the drain, but I do know that the stopper normally can not be pulled up out of the drain.

Can someone tell me how this stopper is supposed to normally work? What should I see moving when I look down the drain, and how does it connect to the stopper. Or can you point me in a direction to look for answers?

Enclosed are pics of the lever at the back of the sink, and the stopper out of the sink.

Thanks for any leads!
Gern


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Girnith:

Hopefully this picture will clear things up a bit for you...

You need to loosen the NUT(RP6132 in diagram) by turning counterclockwise and then slide nut off and pull back an inch or so on the HORIZONTAL ROD (RP12517 in diagram) and then drop stopper into drain (with hole parallel to wall) and then push the HORIZONTAL ROD into the hole at bottom of stopper, re-connect the NUT, hand-tight to start.....then check that pop-up handle engages stopper properly.

Then want to cinch the nut down and should have working pop-up assembly again.

Let me know if need more.


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Ron...

Hey we were writing at the same time..

Nice picture. I think gernith got more than planned huh..??

:thumbup: 

Have good night.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

How about a video.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid901003912/bclid900702820/bctid900699815


----------



## Boston Plumber (Apr 12, 2008)

Great video...really nice stuff.

Funny..I actually run into Richard Tretheway on occassion.

Him and his brother coown TBROS right up the road a bit. Great people!!

Hey, loved the video!!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

That video is if you need to replace the assembly, which you might need to do to the corrosion I'm seeing.

Hey BP yea lots of good help all at once.


----------



## gernith (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow! two great pics and a video in 22 minutes? Thank you very much for the info, I'll try and put it to good use this weekend!


----------

